# Trail Ridge East (RMNP)



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Wondering if any Estes Park or Denver locals can advise if Highway 36 from Estes park to Trail Ridge highpoint (18 miles) can be ridden now? I've got a 24hr layover in Denver next weekend & would like to check off this climb if the road is clear. Thanks


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

I spoke to the rangers and trail ridge is clear but not open to cars, and not open all the way over. I think he said 12 miles up from the Estes side. Call the park, they will tell you the most up to date info.
Ps weather reports from Denver show fresh snow in Estes Park. Today (Friday)


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks. The ride I was looking at doing is listed as ending 18 miles from Estes Park so I guess it's a little too early. Cheers


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

I read today (newspaper), Trail Ridge should be open next weekend.


----------



## SpiderRider (Jun 2, 2005)

They opened the whole thing this morning.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Game on then. Thx


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone done the ride from Grand Lake to Estes Park, and back? A couple of us from Steamboat are set to tackle this route on Saturday. We plan on starting in Gand Lake around 9am. It measures +-90 miles and lots of vert. Should be fun.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

2012 - Trail Ridge Road Opening May 14th | 303Cycling News

Be sure to watch the video from 2011.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

2011 was a totally different snow year than we had this year. Last year at this time we were still skiing here in steamboat and summer looked long off. This year we (I) quit skiing in march and started riding Singletrack the first week of April.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Snowpack in the South Platte RIver Basin (in which the east side of RMNP is located) is about 20% of average. Snowpack/drought/runoff news: South Platte River basin snowpack drops under 20% of average « Coyote Gulch


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

sbsbiker said:


> Anyone done the ride from Grand Lake to Estes Park, and back? A couple of us from Steamboat are set to tackle this route on Saturday. We plan on starting in Gand Lake around 9am. It measures +-90 miles and lots of vert. Should be fun.


I've ridden it from both ways--the Grand Lake side is easier. Be careful of the greyhairs in RVs later in the day--start early.


----------

